# Book recommendations



## Greengal (May 5, 2022)

Hello everyone
I’m looking for book recommendations that cover growing from seed to harvest and beyond for the beginner. With so many different opinions on the internet it gets pretty confusing what advice to follow, so a book that shares steps from start to finish would be really helpful for this beginner grower! Something all encompassing, yet basic and straight to the point would be great. I’ll have some indoor plants and some outdoor plants so coverage of both topics would be nice, but if the two indoor would be preferred. Thanks in advance!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 6, 2022)

You are in a book. Ask away. There are several great growers on here that can help you. There are several books with the same problem,,different opinions.
These guys can prove they know what they are talking about. All you have to do is look at their grows.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

You do see a lot of conflicting opinions, but it's usually pretty easy to filter out the sound advice from the pipe dreams.
There's more than one way to skin a kitty, and as long as you get the fir off, that's all that counts. It is a weed, after all.
I had a friend in the old hood that used to toss his seeds (everybody smoked bag weed back then) out in his front yard for the birds to eat. Come spring time, he always had some popping up all by themselves.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

My favorite  book was Jose Cervantes...


          Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

Greengal said:


> Hello everyone
> I’m looking for book recommendations that cover growing from seed to harvest and beyond for the beginner. With so many different opinions on the internet it gets pretty confusing what advice to follow, so a book that shares steps from start to finish would be really helpful for this beginner grower! Something all encompassing, yet basic and straight to the point would be great. I’ll have some indoor plants and some outdoor plants so coverage of both topics would be nice, but if the two indoor would be preferred. Thanks in advance!


I hope you find a good book. I don’t know of one sorry but I’ve thumbed thru them at the book store. I only had this group MP and I can tell you I’ve asked pretty much something new everyday. The kind experience growers here gave me great advice to get thru now starting my third grow. They politely answered every question I asked no matter how silly some of them must have sounded to them thinking back now. I am still learning and I’m sure they are too. Never quit learning right? So feel free to post any question you wish, you will certainly get advice and support you need here to make a better judgement call on your own.  Good luck Greengal


----------



## joeb631a (May 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hope you find a good book. I don’t know of one sorry but I’ve thumbed thru them at the book store. I only had this group MP and I can tell you I’ve asked pretty much something new everyday. The kind experience growers here gave me great advice to get thru now starting my third grow. They politely answered every question I asked no matter how silly some of them must have sounded to them thinking back now. I am still learning and I’m sure they are too. Never quit learning right? So feel free to post any question you wish, you will certainly get advice and support you need here to make a better judgement call on your own.  Good luck Greengal


We give such great support in our group the Playtex Bra Company wants to know our secret .... sorry ,just lit something up....


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> My favorite  book was Jose Cervantes...
> 
> 
> Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible


Agreed. This was my first(and only book) on growing. I do things differently but it is a good primer that I still look at from time to time. MP is a great resource of a vast amount of knowledge. There are a lot of great growers on here that are ready with answers to whatever questions you will have. My recommendation is to read Cervantes’ book and then ask questions based on your setup. Be as specific as you can with as much information about what you are doing and what you have done and observed. Anyone can grow cannabis but your goal should be to grow great bud.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 6, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> We give such great support in our group the Playtex Bra Company wants to know our secret .... sorry ,just lit something up....


And may I add @Greengal we have a bit of fun along the way too


----------



## pute (May 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> And may I add @Greengal we have a bit of fun along the way too


Yup, there is gonna be a member named "Hippie" offering you a free toothbrush.  Do yourself a favor and mark it..... RETURN TO SENDER


----------



## Hippie420 (May 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup, there is gonna be a member named "Hippie" offering you a free toothbrush.  Do yourself a favor and mark it..... RETURN TO SENDER


I thought you waz my buddy. I thought you waz my pal. I thought you waz my friend, but it's all over now!

Greengal, which do you like, soft, medium, or hard bristles?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2022)

Funny bastards.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2022)

I really like the Jorge Cervantes book that pute recommends in the earlier reply.   I also feel this particular book by Greg Green is a great addition to any general cannabis growing library.  It is very definitive from acquiring seeds, gathering equipment/supplies, setting up grow room, growing seed through harvest, dry, cure, and much more.  This book doesn't go in depth with each specific growing style such as organic, true living organics, deep water culture, ebb and flow,  etc.  Every library needs this on it's shelf as a definitive guide for understanding the process for general cannabis growing.






*The Cannabis Grow Bible: The Definitive Guide to Growing Marijuana for Recreational and Medical Use*











						The Cannabis Grow Bible
					

This guide offers methods for growers who want to maximize the yield and potency of their crop. It explains the “Screen of Green” techniq...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## pute (May 7, 2022)

I read two books before getting plants.  While reading I set up the veg room first and then the flower.  The books gave me some good insight on how to do it.  Once I started growing my questions made more since and it really helped communicating with those trying to advise me.


----------



## Greengal (May 7, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and support! Not sure if I should be worried about these toothbrushes...


----------



## joeb631a (May 7, 2022)

Greengal said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions and support! Not sure if I should be worried about these toothbrushes...


I said that too ,so far so good ....!


----------



## Hippie420 (May 7, 2022)

Be afraid. Very, very afraid......


----------



## Greengal (May 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Be afraid. Very, very afraid......


I am  very


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

Now that's funny. Glad to see you potheads having fun.


----------

